# Rear diff different solid axle vs IRS ?



## mooncruiser (Dec 30, 2019)

I'm getting different info- some sources say the rear diffs are different on a solid axle 08 BF650 compared to the independant suspension, other sources tell me it's the same unit. I would think it has to be different where the solid axle slips through...the IRS seems like it would have a splined output shaft coming out each side and the axles would have a splined yoke with a ujoint on each side, or something like a constant velocity joint

Can someone verify? My rear brakes are shot, axle seals are leaking, so it's much less to find a used differential than to spend $160+ for the brake set and I'm looking at different year diffs from 05-17

Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah they are going to be different.


----------

